# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Disa hadithe në burimet e Ehli Sunnetit

## faruk9

Lexues të nderuar, po ju ofroj një tablo të shkurtër numerike për hadithet e transmetuara në burimet e Ehli Sunnetit. 

Vargu i Haditheve të Sakta në burimet e Ehli Sunnetit është si vijon:

1.- Dy apo tri vite para vdekjes së hz. Resulullahut s.a., (pas betejës së Hajberit), Ebu Hurejra e prani Islamin. Nga burimet e shumta konfirmohet se numri i haditheve nga Abu Hurejra ka qen 5374 !

2.- Vargu i haditheve për hz. Aliun a.s., jan shenuar 537 hadithe, prej ketyre vetëm 50-te hadithe jan pranuara sahih. !!

3.- Numri i pranuar i haditheve prej Vajzës së hz. Resulullahut s.a., zonjës së tërë grave të botës hz. Fatimes s.a., është vetëm 19 hadithe. Po, po vetëm  NËNTËMBËDHJETË !!!  

4.- Nga hz. Ajsha r.a., gjithsejt numri i pranuar i haditheve është 2210.!!!!  

5.- Hadithe për dy prijësve të rinjëve të xhenetit, hz. Imam Hasanit dhe Imam Hyseinit a.s., mund të numrohen në gishtat e dirës bile!!!!!

6.- Nga Abdullah b. Omer'i (më i vogël se ata lartë të përmendurit) numri i haditheve të transmetuara është 2630 !!!!!! 

7.- Libri i parë i haditheve i shkruar në botën sunnite është ai i Imam Malikut El-Muvatta, a dini se në te nuk transmetohet asnjë hadith për hz. Aliun !!!!!!!  

8.- Në hadithet e sahiul Muslimit hadith për hz. Hasanin dhe hz, Husejnin jan transmetuar vetëm nga një (1+1 për të tyt) !!!!!!!

9.- Po në të njëjtën libër për hz. Fatimen s.a., është transmetuar vetëm NJË (1)! Po, po vetëm  NJË hadith !!!!!!!!

Lexues të nderuar, e dini fare mirë se në kuranin Famëlartë Zoti na urdhëron  ti duajm familjen e Pejgamberit s.a., dhe thot : 
Thuaj: Unë nuk kërkoj prej jush ndonjë shpërblim për thirrjen time, vetëm se respektin e dashurinë ndaj të afërmve të mi Shura, 23. 

Vërtet muslimanët ende jan në gjum pa zgjim!

selam, faruk. 13/06/09.

----------


## injejti

VALLAHI une edu shum familjen e pejkamberi s.a.v.s , 

por kur skam ndegju qe Hasani dhe Hyseini jan ne xhenet, inshalla jan ne xhenet se e meritojn,ALLAHU edin masmiri , pos ni hadithit qe ikan cek 10 banoret e xhenetit.
nese ke hadith diqka per te dashurit e pejkamberit .s.a.v.s Hsanin dhe huseinin dergo nese ke mundesi.

por vetem te sunnitve tjerat jan te papranuara.

----------


## faruk9

Selam, 

injejti; Në postimin paraprak (13/06/09) ka thënë :.. kur skam ndegju qe Hasani dhe Hyseini jan ne xhenet,..., 

Po si të dëgjosh kurse ke ngelë në ate kutin e shkrepsës (qibritit), je verbëruar në modelet e huaja talibano-wehabite (ksenofob). 

 Më posht ke vazhduar....nese ke hadith diqka per te dashurit e pejkamberit .s.a.v.s Hsanin dhe huseinin dergo nese ke mundesi.

por vetem te sunnitve tjerat jan te papranuara.

Ah i mjeri ti ah, si mendon ti se tjerat jan nga Marsi!
Nuk ke faj sepse ende nuk je liruar nga ato pengesat që i vëjnë kalit kur ngren karocën. 
Unë në postimin paraprak thash “ të hulumtohet nga katër anët historia Islame “, me qëllim të kërkimit të vërtetës. 

Tani lexo hadithet për hz. Hyseinin a.s., :

// Një ditë Pejgamberi a.s në vendin e quajtur Khum, mes Mekkës dhe Medines, mbajti një hutbe, 
dhe pasiqë falënderoi All-llahun tha : Së shpejti do të thirrem dhe do të iki nga kjo botë në ahiret. Ua lë amanet dy vepra të rënda, Librin e All-llahut i cili përmban udhëzimet e dritën, dhe Familjen Time ndaj shikoni në to që të më ndiqni mua. {Imam Muslimi në Sahihun e tij lib.4, hadithi nr. 1873, transmeton nga sahabi i Pejgamberit, Zejdi, biri i Arkames}.

// Një Transmertim tjetër: Sahih Muslim, Chapter of the virtues of the companions, section of the virtues of Ali, 1980 Edition Pub.in Saudi Arabia, Arabic version, v4, p1873, Tradition #36

// Sahih Tirmidhi, pjesa V,f. 328; Mustadrak el-Hakim, pjesa II,f. 148; Musnad Ahmed ibn Hanbal, pjesa lll,f. 17

// Nga burimet wehabite me Nr: 37 thuhet. Transmetohet nga Xhabiri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij!) merfuan: " Kush dëshiron që të shikoj një njeri prej banorëve të xhenetit, atëherë le të shikoj tek Husejn bin Ali." {Es Sahihah 4003 }.

// I njejti burim Nr: 43. Transmetohet nga Jeala bin Mura ka thënë: I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: "Husejni është prej meje dhe unë jam prej Husenit. E dashtë Allahu atë i cili do Husenin. Husejni është  prej Esbatëve (fëmijëve të Pejgamberit)." {Es Sahihah 1227}.
Ata janë njerëz të zikrit, të cilët Pejgamberi s.a., i barazon me Kuranin në shprehjen e tij dy gjëra të çmueshme; el-Sekalejn, në të cilën na urdhëron tu përmbahemi.,: Kanz-ul-Ummal , libri 1,f. 44 / Musnedi i Ahmedit; libri V ,f. 182 . / Mustedrek Sahihejn vell III . f. 109 / Savaik ibn Haxher f . 74 .

// Ju lë porosi dy gjëra të çmueshme: Librin e Allahut dhe familjen time; Ehli Bejtin; përderisa i përqafoni ata, kurë nuk do të devijoni; Tirmidhiu, v.5 f.329, edhe Nisaiu dhe Ahmed b. Hanbeli e transmetojnë këte thënie .

// Në një verzion tjetër thuhet: Në mesin e juaj ju lë dy kalif; Librin e Allahut, që është një litar prej qiellit deri në Tokë dhe familjen time Ehli Bejtin. Ata nuk do të ndahen njëri prej tjetrit deri sa të takohen me mua në hauzin e Kevtherit.” Musnedi Ahmed, v.5, f.122; Durr-ul Mensur, v.2, f.60; Kenz-ul Ummal, v.1, f.154; Mexhme-uz Zevaid, v.9, f.162; Jenabiul Mevedde, f.38 dhe 183; Abaka-ul Envar, v.l, f.16; Mustedreki Hakim, v.3, f.
  Shih Tirmidhiun; në Menakib 13, 3778, 3774. Xhamiussagir 4858. 

// Ibn Maxhe 144.
Së fundi lexo dhe rilexo mirë ajetet : Ashab 33.// El-Insan (Dahr) 8,9,10,11,12 .

// Ali Imran 61 etj... .

Çuni i mirë, çdo tjetër që thuhet për ta, ose nuk pranohet, ajo i ngel vet atij- devijantit, i cili nuk njeh Islam pos asaj çka ka lexuar të inponuar-cenzuruaren, ose nga mandjemadhësia ksenofobi nuk hulumton dot asgjë më tepër për islamin . 

selam, faruk. 14/06/09.

----------


## injejti

as qe lexova , mjaftoj starti i dy reshtave te par per mu.

edukaten nuk mundesh me msu e ke trashigum , leri ofendimet wehabi etj etj , se mua nuk me vjen inat , por po e shpreh inati qe ke dhe moralin familjar.

----------


## faruk9

ate çka kërkove e gjete...

----------


## injejti

edheti e tregove edukaten  u murrem vesh.

----------


## faruk9

Ai që largohet nga e vërteta do të has në vështirësi. Hipokrizia më e vogël është politeizëm (shirk).

----------


## injejti

hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ju po folni per shirk, ju qe i luteni VARREVE, Subhanallah.

Ju jeni nona e shirkit.

----------


## faruk9

për çdo shpifje në botën e përtejme  do të ipet llogari.

----------


## faruk9

NJOHJA E ATYRE QË I RRËFEJNË HADITHET

Sylejman bin Kajsi i tha Emirel Muminin Aliut a.s.,: Unë kam dëgjuar disa fjalë nga Selmani, Ebu Zerri dhe Mikdadi në lidhje me interpretimin e Kuranit dhe hadithet e Hz Resulullahut s.a.,  dhe kam dëgjuar disa fjalë nga ana juaj në lidhje me vërtetimin dhe konfirmimin e tyre, por, në mesin e popullit po dëgjoj fjalë që janë në kundërshtim me këto thënie. Athua, populli po gënjen  qëllimisht lidhur me hadithet e Hz Resulullahut s.a., dhe duke e ditur Kuranin po veprojnë sipas mendimit të vet? hz Aliu a.s., tha:

Tash, dëgjo me vëmendje përgjigjen: Një pjesë e haditheve që gjenden në duart e popullit janë të vërteta dhe pjesa tjetër janë të pavërteta; disa janë gënjeshtra dhe disa të drejta. Disa prej tyre e zhvlerësojnë gjykimin e mëhershëm (nasih) dhe disa e zhvlerësojnë vetë gjykimin (mensuh). 
Ka hadithe të përgjithshme dhe të veçanta. 
Ka hadithe që e kanë kuptimin e qartë dhe të dyshimtë (që kanë nevojë për shpjegim). 
Ka hadithe të drejta që janë mbajtur në mend dhe ruajtur, ka edhe që janë kuptuar gabimisht.
Edhe gjatë kohës së hz. Resulullahut s.a.. kishte aq shumë hadithe të shpifura, sa që hz. Resulullahu s.a.. u ngrit në foltore dhe tha: ‘O njerëz, janë shumuar ata që gënjejnë dhe flasin në emrin tim. Kush gënjen në emrin tim me vetëdije, le të përgatitet për xhehenem’. Edhe mbas ndarjes së tij nga jeta, vazhduan me shpifje dhe gënjeshtra, dhe këto ia atribuonin Resulullahut. 

Hadithet vijnë prej katër grupeve të njerëzve, ndërsa nuk ekziston grupi i pestë: 

vazhdon

----------


## faruk9

Hadithet vijnë prej katër grupeve të njerëzve, ndërsa nuk ekziston grupi i pestë: 

I pari, është dyfytyrëshi, që e tregon veten si besimtar; ai kryen veprat e myslimanëve, por nuk përmbahet prej gënjeshtrave ndaj Resulullahut dhe këtë e bëjnë me vetëdije të plotë. 

Sikur të kishin ditur njerëzit se ai është dyfytyrësh, nuk do të kishin pranuar asnjëherë hadithin e tij si të vërtetë. Por, njerëzit do të thonë: Ky është sahabe i Resulullahut, e ka parë atë dhe ka dëgjuar prej tij dhe e pranojnë pa e ditur realitetin, ndërsa, Allahu ka shpjeguar më së miri gjendjen e tyre: “E kur t'i shohësh ata, trupat e tyre të mahnitin, e kur të flasin, fjalës së tyre i vë veshin”(Munafikun, 4).  Mbas të Dërguarit, ky grup është shpërndarë në vise të ndryshme dhe filluan t’i bëjnë thirrje popullit në zjarr përmes shpifjeve, duke u afruar në këtë mënyrë te liderët e devijuar. Këta të fundit i emëruan ata për persona kompetentë dhe me autoritet, duke u dhënë këtyre pozitat e gjyqtarëve dhe shpjeguesve (muftive). Në këtë mënyrë fituan kompetenca për mallin, nderin dhe jetën e njerëzve. Përmes tyre u realizuan qëllimet e sundimtarëve dhe i harxhuan pasuritë botërore. Edhe ti e di se njerëzit e tillë, që nuk kanë ndonjë qëllim në këtë jetë, janë të nënshtruar ndaj sundimtarëve që e synojnë këtë botë dhe janë të dhënë mbas saj; bota është qëllimi përfundimtar i tyre.

Të dytët, kanë dëgjuar një fjalë nga Resulullahu s.a., por kanë bërë gabime dhe nuk e kanë vendosur në vendin e duhur të mendjes; këta nuk gënjejnë dhe nuk veprojnë në mënyrë të gabuar me qëllim, dhe thonë: Unë kam dëgjuar nga Resulullahu s.a. . Sikur të kishin ditur njerëzit se ai ka kuptuar gabimisht, nuk do ta kishin pranuar fjalën e tij. Edhe ky nuk do të kishte transmetuar atë hadith dhe nuk do të vepronte sipas tij, sikur të dinte se e ka gabim.

Të tretët, kanë dëgjuar se hz. Resulullahu s.a., ka urdhëruar diçka, por mbas një kohe Hz Resulullahu s.a., e ka ndaluar atë dhe ky person nuk di për këtë ndalesë. Ose, ka dëgjuar për ndalesën e saj por më vonë është lejuar, dhe ky nuk është njoftuar për këtë. Gjykimin e ndaluar e ka përvetësuar por gjykimin e lejuar nuk e ka përvetësuar. Sikur të kishin ditur myslimanët për ndalesën e gjykimit, do të kishin refuzuar atë dhe, edhe vetë do të kishte refuzuar.

Ekziston edhe grupi i katërtë, që as Allahut dhe as Resulullahut nuk ia përshkruajnë gënjeshtrën. Këta e urrejnë gënjeshtrën për shkak të frikës nga Allahu dhe për shkak të njohjes së vlerës së Resulullahut. 
As nuk e kanë kuptuar gabimisht, as nuk e kanë harruar atë çka kanë dëgjuar; përkundrazi, çdo fjalë e kanë përcjellë njëjtë si e kanë dëgjuar. 
Atë e transmeton në përputhje me të vërtetën; as nuk ia shton ndonjë fjalë, as nuk i mungon diçka nga ajo. Ai është i njoftuar për ndalesën e gjykimit dhe vepron sipas tij; si edhe për anulimin e gjykimit është i informuar dhe e braktis atë. Njëjtë sikur ajetet e Kuranit, ekzistojnë edhe hadithet e Resulullahut që janë të qarta, më pak të qarta, që anulojnë dhe që janë të anuluara. Edhe hadithet e hz. Resulullahut s.a., përmbajnë dy drejtime: Të përgjithshme dhe të veçanta. Allahu na urdhëron: “Çka t'ju japë Pejgamberi, atë merreni, e çka t'ju ndalojë, përmbajuni” Hash, 7.! 

Fjalët e Resulullahut i kanë dëgjuar edhe ata që nuk kanë mundur ta kuptojnë drejt, që nuk kanë ditur se çka ka tentuar me atë fjalë Allahu dhe Resulullahu dhe që nuk e kanë kuptuar fare atë. Çdokush që u parashtronte pyetje sahabeve të Resulullahut s.a., nuk ka mundur ta marrë përgjigjen prej tyre; ka pasur edhe të tillë që i kanë pyetur sahabet, por nuk e kanë kuptuar përgjigjen. Madje, ka pasur të tillë që janë interesuar edhe për përgjigjet e Resulullahut s.a., që u ka dhënë beduinëve, të huajve dhe ithtarëve të Librit.

Por, unë isha me Resulullahun (s.a.a.) çdo ditë, për mua e boshatiste shtëpinë nga njerëzit; mua më tregonte për gjithçka; të gjithë sahabet e dinin këtë dhe të gjithë e dinin se me asnjërin tjetër nuk sillej në këtë mënyrë. Ndonjëherë ai vinte në shtëpinë time, ndërsa kur unë shkoja në shtëpinë e tij, ai i largonte të gjitha gratë nga dhoma dhe përveç meje askush nuk mbetej në dhomë. Kur e pyetja, ai më përgjigjej, kur përfundoja me parashtrimin e pyetjes dhe heshtja, ai fillonte me dhënien e përgjigjes. Më tregonte për çdo ajet që është shpallur në lidhje me ditën, natën, qiellin, tokën, botën, ahiretin, malin, fushën, dritën dhe padrejtësinë, dhe kërkonte prej meje që ta shkruaj atë ajet me dorën time. Dhe më informonte për shpjegimin dhe komentin e tyre, për anulimin dhe ndalesën, për qartësinë dhe komplikimin, për të përgjithshmen dhe të veçantën, dhe atë për çka është shpallur ai ajet. 

shkëputur nga libri : Dhuratë Mendjeve (Tuhef-ul Ukul).

----------


## injejti

> Hadithet vijnë prej katër grupeve të njerëzve, ndërsa nuk ekziston grupi i pestë: 
> 
> I pari, është dyfytyrëshi, që e tregon veten si besimtar; ai kryen veprat e myslimanëve, por nuk përmbahet prej gënjeshtrave ndaj Resulullahut dhe këtë e bëjnë me vetëdije të plotë. 
> 
> Sikur të kishin ditur njerëzit se ai është dyfytyrësh, nuk do të kishin pranuar asnjëherë hadithin e tij si të vërtetë. Por, njerëzit do të thonë: Ky është sahabe i Resulullahut, e ka parë atë dhe ka dëgjuar prej tij dhe e pranojnë pa e ditur realitetin, ndërsa, Allahu ka shpjeguar më së miri gjendjen e tyre: E kur t'i shohësh ata, trupat e tyre të mahnitin, e kur të flasin, fjalës së tyre i vë veshin(Munafikun, 4).  Mbas të Dërguarit, ky grup është shpërndarë në vise të ndryshme dhe filluan ti bëjnë thirrje popullit në zjarr përmes shpifjeve, duke u afruar në këtë mënyrë te liderët e devijuar. Këta të fundit i emëruan ata për persona kompetentë dhe me autoritet, duke u dhënë këtyre pozitat e gjyqtarëve dhe shpjeguesve (muftive). Në këtë mënyrë fituan kompetenca për mallin, nderin dhe jetën e njerëzve. Përmes tyre u realizuan qëllimet e sundimtarëve dhe i harxhuan pasuritë botërore. Edhe ti e di se njerëzit e tillë, që nuk kanë ndonjë qëllim në këtë jetë, janë të nënshtruar ndaj sundimtarëve që e synojnë këtë botë dhe janë të dhënë mbas saj; bota është qëllimi përfundimtar i tyre.
> 
> Të dytët, kanë dëgjuar një fjalë nga Resulullahu s.a., por kanë bërë gabime dhe nuk e kanë vendosur në vendin e duhur të mendjes; këta nuk gënjejnë dhe nuk veprojnë në mënyrë të gabuar me qëllim, dhe thonë: Unë kam dëgjuar nga Resulullahu s.a. . Sikur të kishin ditur njerëzit se ai ka kuptuar gabimisht, nuk do ta kishin pranuar fjalën e tij. Edhe ky nuk do të kishte transmetuar atë hadith dhe nuk do të vepronte sipas tij, sikur të dinte se e ka gabim.
> 
> Të tretët, kanë dëgjuar se hz. Resulullahu s.a., ka urdhëruar diçka, por mbas një kohe Hz Resulullahu s.a., e ka ndaluar atë dhe ky person nuk di për këtë ndalesë. Ose, ka dëgjuar për ndalesën e saj por më vonë është lejuar, dhe ky nuk është njoftuar për këtë. Gjykimin e ndaluar e ka përvetësuar por gjykimin e lejuar nuk e ka përvetësuar. Sikur të kishin ditur myslimanët për ndalesën e gjykimit, do të kishin refuzuar atë dhe, edhe vetë do të kishte refuzuar.
> ...


e prej ma te drejtive jan adhurust e varreve, qe bajn dhiker me instromente , ishajn sahabt, Sufit, ket deshte me than, po pse lodhesh kot ?.

----------


## faruk9

ti djali, lexon me syza apo pa syza,
mos u shqetso, nuk je i vetmi që nuk mund e lirohesh nga emocionet. (desha të them që nuk kupton).

----------


## injejti

> ti djali, lexon me syza apo pa syza,
> mos u shqetso, nuk je i vetmi që nuk mund e lirohesh nga emocionet. (desha të them që nuk kupton).


nuk dua ta a kuptoj adhurimin e tjeterkuj , pos ALLAHUT.

at  edin edhe gjdo sufi.

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

> Lexues të nderuar, po ju ofroj një tablo të shkurtër numerike për hadithet e transmetuara në burimet e Ehli Sunnet’it. 
> 
> Vargu i Haditheve të Sakta në burimet e Ehli Sunnet’it është si vijon:
> 
> 1.- Dy apo tri vite para vdekjes së hz. Resulullahut s.a., (pas betejës së Hajberit), Ebu Hurejra e prani Islamin. Nga burimet e shumta konfirmohet se numri i haditheve nga Abu Hurejra ka qen 5374 !
> 
> 2.- Vargu i haditheve për hz. Aliun a.s., jan shenuar 537 hadithe, prej ketyre vetëm 50-te hadithe jan pranuara sahih. !!
> 
> 3.- Numri i pranuar i haditheve prej Vajzës së hz. Resulullahut s.a., zonjës së tërë grave të botës hz. Fatimes s.a., është vetëm 19 hadithe. Po, po vetëm  NËNTËMBËDHJETË !!!  
> ...


po mir mo, tregona per statistikat e burimeve shiite?

prej cilave burime te ehli sunnetit eshte bere ki studim?

----------


## celyy

Po ju ishit ata qe tradhtuat  Aliun dhe dy djemt e tij. Pse qaheni tash ?

----------


## pejani34

Keta e vrran OMRIN Othmanin, Aliun me  dy djemet , ALLAHU i vrraft vrrasesit e tyre.

----------


## filon

ju besojn varrezave e ju luten, e sdi a e din se ai njeri aty brenda edhe eshtrat ju kan kalb, e kta atij i luten, po sikur tkishte pas mundsi ai rahmetlia do ti kishte ndihmu vetes mas pari, sdin as vet en qka besojn e as nuk kan liber te shejt qe kishin mujt mu mbeshtet en ta, nese dikush e beson Kuran, duhet me besu komplet, e jo nje pjes me besu e me respektu, e pjesen tjeter jo

----------


## woodstock

> Keta e vrran OMRIN Othmanin, Aliun me  dy djemet , ALLAHU i vrraft vrrasesit e tyre.


Plotsisht pajtohem.Zoti j'au theft qafen edhe perkrahesve te tyre AMIN :Lulja3:

----------

